
High potency of a bivalent human VH domain in SARS-CoV-2 animal models - Fjolsvith
https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(20)31148-X
======
PaulHoule
This works like convalescent plasma, but it is much more precise as to what it
binds to.

That is, if you take plasma out of an intact human you will get antibodies to
everything that human makes antibodies to. Normally this is OK, but if those
antibodies target you you have a problem.

